# Seeding from a 13 gallon to a 46 gallon



## Laurels (Jul 24, 2019)

I have gotten very conflicting advice from my two local fish stores and I am not willing to gamble with my three little amazon puffers. The forum’s advice would be so appreciated! I have seeded my new 46 gallon with the filter ceramic and 2 cups of substrate from my established 13-gallon. One fish seller says to put the puffers in the new tank immediately to feed the bacteria colony but only feed the fish every third day for a month. The other fish seller says to add bottled bacteria and wait a few days to add the puffers. I added the recommended dose of “Remediation “ bacteria (in addition to the substrate from my small tank). I don’t want to kill the bacteria or the puffers, help!


----------



## Genos (Dec 31, 2018)

You could feed an empty 46g with fish food which will help keep it going. You could also cycle it with ammonia. Dr. Tim on youtube has a very good video on fishless cycle. Make sure to have a test kit.


----------



## Leeatl (Feb 5, 2019)

Were the puffers in the 13 gallon ? If so then I would say that if you put enough of the ceramic media and substrate in the 46 gallon tank then the three puffers will be fine to put in the 46 now . I see this thread is 2 days old , so you must consider that if you put the ceramic media and substrate in the 46 it can't support the bacteria without food , IE: ammonia for very long . You need to do something asap in my opinion .


----------

